# Plants turning yellow!



## brittneybanana (Nov 4, 2015)

My amazon swords are forming yellow spots on the leaves. I have a flora max light bulb and I add liquid API fertilizer once a week. What is going wrong?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

More info on your light please, the name "Flora max bulb" covers several bulbs types.. what exactly do you have? Is it the 50/50 type? Do you know kelvin and wattage of bulb? Does it have a metal/white/shiny reflector behind the light or no? How high is light above substrate? I found my sword yellowed then leaves went transparent when light was too weak.
Is the sword plant new (less than a month-specifically under 2 weeks old)? Swords are often grown emersed (above water) before being sold to a lfs or to the end user. Sometimes old leaves die that were use to being above water when they go below.
Yellow spots does not sound like a deficiency (usually its large patches/whole leaf going yellow) but here are some simply deficiency charts for you to look at:
http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e108/xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx/Planted tank/def-chart_zps4e17d8b8.jpg
s38.photobucket.com/user/xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx/media/Planted tank/def-chart_zps4e17d8b8.jpg.html
http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj72/lauraleellbp/65a7e663.jpg

Be mindful swords are heavy root feeders. They would predicate a lot of liquid ferts (typically watered down) or better yet a root tab (1) stuffed by the crown (base of plant). EI fert dosing is another alternative that is more concentrated then common sold liquid ferts. Swords are huge iron hogs too so make sure you have some form of iron fert for it.


----------



## brittneybanana (Nov 4, 2015)

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/lighting-hoods/aqueon-floramax-t8-fluorescent-aquarium-lamp-zid36-16391/cat-36-catid-300015?var_id=36-16391&_t=pfm%3Dcategory

I have that exact light bulb in the hood above my 10 gallon tank. I planted a couple swords a little over a month ago, some new baby plants have sprouted around it. Also, there is a large yellow spot on one of the amazon sword leafs.


----------

